# PhotoClam 33 w/ Gitzo 1541T



## Jemlnlx (Jan 13, 2015)

Recently picked up the Photoclam 33 for about $80 FS on Ebay. I have been keeping my eye on good travel bullheads for a while and considered Markins, PhotoClam, Sunwayfoto and Sirui. RRS area great from what I here, but a bit too big for a Gitzo 1541T. I tried the Sunwayfoto 36II, which was rated at about 40lbs load. The build quality seemed good. The knobs were metal without rubber gripping, which made for hell on my fingers when tightening. I loaded my 5DIII with 85 1.2 II which weighs about 6 lbs. and even at the highest tension, I was able to move the mounted camera very easily. I returned it. I was keeping my eye out for aMarkins Q3 as I see then go for $175-200 on the used market. There were a few though nothing worth jumping on. I saw the deal on the Photoclam and jumped on it. It arrived in great condition with box and all. I loaded it up attached the camera with very good results. I was able to tighten it to an immovable position with ease. The rubber knobs were a blessing and the base diameter worked fine with my 1541. The build quality seems pretty good. Now I know the bigger the ball diameter the better, the sunwayfoto had 36mm which was disappointing, the photo clam has 33mm and performed great. The markins I believe has 38mm and the reviews are outstanding, even in the long run. I think I may jump on one if I come across one, but for now the photo clam seems to work great. I hope the review and pics help. BTW i bought the sunwayfoto 5DIII plate which sells for $30 and works wonderfully.


----------

